# como hacer una Fuente de 19V DC a 3amp



## juniorlao (Sep 22, 2007)

Hola estimados amigos del foro, espero me ayuden a resolver mi problema. 
Necesito realizar una fuente de 19v DC a 3amp. para suministrarle energía a mi laptop. 
He intentado realizarlo, pero no lo he conseguido del todo.

Tengo un transformador de 220v a 19v en AC, e rectificado la onda con un puente de diodos, para esto utilicé diodos 1N5404 (400V, 1A), luego utilicé dos condensadores electrolitos de 3300uF/50V para obtener una corriente en riso, seguido le puse un condensador electrolito más pequeño de 10uF/50V. una resistencia pequeña mas un diodo led para que me indique el encendido de la fuente. y finalmente en la salida un condensador de tantalio de 1uF/50V.

El problema consiste que cuando mido la salida de voltaje de la fuente me vota 25V DC lo cual no entiendo si mi transformador es de 19V. lo otro es que mi laptop enciende pero al cabo de unos rato se apaga. Me han dicho que necesito una fuente estabilizada, y no sé como poder arreglar mi fuente para que funcione bien. Agradeceré toda la yuda que me pudieran dar. 

Gracias

Adjunto el diagrama de mi fuente.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hola juniorlao. yo tengo un transformador de 120/24 ac y este me vota tranquilo hasta 30 volt. lo que puedes hacer es colocarle algun regulador que proboque la caida de los 4volt que necesitas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

Si partes de una tension alterna de 19 VCA y la aplicas a un rectificador de onda completa (4 diodos), a la salida obtienes 19 * 1,41 = 26,79 VCC 

1) Los diodos que usas no te duraran, debes colocar diodos de 3 A Minimo
2) A la salida del filtro (Capacitor) debes colocar un regulador de tension ajustable calibrado a 19 VCC (Por ejemplo: L4970A) y a la salida de este tu PC.
3) El regulador debera colocarce sobre un disipador ya que disipara unos 2 W de calor.


Fuente completa
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/stmicroelectronics/1361.pdf


----------



## JV (Sep 22, 2007)

Los diodos 1N5404 son de 3A, asi que tu punto uno esta cumplido Fogonazo, solo esta mal indicado en el post.

Respecto al punto 2, podria probar con los LM317 en paralelo de la fuente de jona tambien, no te parece?

Con el 3 estamos de acuerdo, no importa cual sea el regulador.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

El tipo de diodo no lo habia visto, solamente observe lo de 1 A.
El regulador lo puse porque tenemos 7 VCC de caida con 3 A = Un monton de disipacion
El L4970A es switching = baja disipacion

Saludos
Exclusivo para JV: encontre el por que de los toros


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 22, 2007)

Gracias amigos por acudir a mi ayuda, lo que me sugieren es colocarle un regulador L4970A a la salida de los capacitores verdad? ahora me podrían decir porfavor cual es la forma de empalmarlo a mi cirucuito que les adjunte. Gracias de verdad.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Sep 22, 2007)

Tambien esta el LM2576 como regulador switching:

http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM2576.html

es de 3A y tiene una version ajustable (ADJ).

juniorlao: te recomendaria que veas que regulador consigues en el mercado primero

Fogonazo: ya vi tu respuesta sobre el tema

Saludos.


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok JV buscaré cual de estos encuentro en el mercado: el LM2576 o el L4970A. Gracias por todo. luego les avisaré cual de estos tengo para que me ayuden a empalmarlo a mi circuito.

GRACIAS.

ahhh una duda el LM2576 hay varios modelos cualquiera de estos puede ser?


----------



## JV (Sep 22, 2007)

Tanto el LM2576T-ADJ como el LM2576S-ADJ te sirven. En realidad, creo mas dificil de conseguir la bobina que el regulador.

Saludos.


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 23, 2007)

BOBINA?, TAMBIEN NECESITO UNA BOBINA DE QUE TIPO, QUE MARCA. DISCULPEN MI LENTITUD DE APRENDER. AH YA Y CUANTOS NECESITO


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2007)

La bobina la puedes construir tu, no es dificil.

Calculo
http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpage.php?aiocp_dp=util_inductance_calculator


----------



## JV (Sep 23, 2007)

EL LM2576 necesita como extra una bobina, un diodo schothy y un capacitor electrolitico.

Como bien dice Fogonazo, si no la consigues, la puedes fabricar.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 23, 2007)

oye Jv y para que necesita la bobina, el diodo y el capacitador?


----------



## JV (Sep 23, 2007)

Porque es un regulador switching, digamos que es una "fuente" switching integrada. Internamente tiene un circuito oscilador de 52KHz con su respectivo transistor. La bobina forma un filtro LC con el electrolitico para reducir el ripple.

Saludos.


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 24, 2007)

Gracias Gracias amigos de verdad me ayudan mucho. entre hoy y mañana buscaré los componenetes y les avisaré para que me digan como empalmarlo a mi circuito. 

Un saludo fraterno


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 24, 2007)

el capacitor electrolito a cuantos micro faradios, voltaje. el didodo tiene alguna medida?. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

En el esquema tienes los datos:


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 24, 2007)

Gracias amigo fogonazo, ahora lo consigo. 

"No sé que haría sin los foros" son de mucha ayuda


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 25, 2007)

amigos ya compré los componentes que me indicaron ahora solo tengo algunas dudas.

1. Cual es la patita 1 y 5 del regulador LM2576T
2. la bobina tiene polos positivo y negativo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2007)

Coneccionado


----------



## JV (Sep 26, 2007)

Hola juniorlao. Para complementar la información que paso Fogonazo tienes la hoja de datos:

http://www3.national.com/ds.cgi/LM/LM2576.pdf

Respecto a la bobina, no tiene polaridad. Conseguiste una bobina ya echa de 100uH y 3A?

Saludos.


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 26, 2007)

hola amigo fogonazo y JV, si encontré la bobina su aspecto fisico es parecido a una resistencia, tiene colores tambien: todo es de color marron con bandas amarillo oscuro, negro, amarillo oscuro y plateado. Pero no es una resitencia. Pero ahora que lo mencioanste no sé si será a 3amp, pero si es de 100uH. si lo pruebo que problemas tendría que tener.

Les cuento que fue muy complicado conseguir bonina. Le dije a un joven para que lo haga pero me dijo: cuantas vueltas, que tipo de núcleo, que calibre, que tipo de alambre en fin me loqueo con lo que me dijo y bueno yo ni idea. Haber si me ayudan si en caso esta bobina que tengo no resulta.

Tambien les cuento que el regulador habia ajustable, de 5V y de 12V yo le dije un 2576T. en el regulador dice un nombre:

JM63AK
LM2576T 
-0.5   P+

espero sea el correcto.

Bueno ahorita estoy en la universidad, en la noche empezaré a armar el circuito en una baquelita. pero antes de montarlo les enviaré para ver si no hay errores.


----------



## JV (Sep 26, 2007)

La bobina no te va a soportar mas de 0.5A o menos, por lo tanto no te sirve, tiene que ser igual o mayor a la corriente que necesitas.

El regulador que compraste dice -0.5 o -5.0? si es la primera no tengo idea, si es la segunda es de 5V, tendria que decir ADJ.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2007)

JV la tiene clara (Tiene razon) una bobina asi no soportara la corriente del regulador, fijate como fabricarla con alambre de 1 o 0,9 mm de diametro. En el foro se han publicado calculadores para saber de cuantas vueltas hacerla.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 26, 2007)

oye che cuando construyas la bobina me pasas el dato.el tratado de hacerla 10000 veces y no me sale la cosa. he bajado hasta programas para calcularlas pero nada.ok saludos. cuentame.


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 26, 2007)

hola amigos recien llegue de la universidad. Bueno estoy un poco confundido, como comprenderan aun soy un novato en esto de la electrónica y resultado de esto es la mala compra que hice de la bobina y del regulador. JV tienes razón con respecto al número es -5.0 pero no dice ADJ, me sirve este regulador? espero que si puesto que me costo carito. La bobina creo que si hay de 3A, de lo contrario tendré que fabricarla.

Amigo fogonazo podrias darme links de la página donde está el número de vueltas además que tipo de núcleo debe tener? puesto que la persona que lo iba hacer me preguntó esas cosas. 

De acuerdo amigo antonhy123 te explicaré como hacerla, además pienso poner todosobre la fuente una ves  la haya terminado y me haya salido bien para que así otros que necesiten una fuente como esta o parecida les sea de mucha ayuda.

Espero sus respuestas amigos 

Un saludo fraterno


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2007)

En esta pagina hay un calculador en linea para varias formas hay un pequeño problema, esta en ingles

http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpage.php?aiocp_dp=util_inductance_calculator

Aqui otro link en castellano para realizar el calculo:
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_bobina_nucleo_aire.asp


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2007)

Otra alternativa:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/cursos/inductan/


----------



## JV (Sep 27, 2007)

juniorlao dijo:
			
		

> JV tienes razón con respecto al número es -5.0 pero no dice ADJ, me sirve este regulador?



El regulador te sirve para hacer una fuente de 5V, no para una de 19V.

Saludos.


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 27, 2007)

ok amigos entoces compraré otro regulador pero esta vez que sea ajustable (ADJ) y la bobina que sea de 100uH a 3A. 

JV este regulador hasta cuanto de voltaje de entrada soporta? lo puedo conectar de la salida de mis condensadores que son de de 3300uF a 50v?


----------



## JV (Sep 27, 2007)

Soporta 40V de entrada en el modelo comun y 60V en el "alta tension", que tiene las letras HV. Todo eso esta en la hoja de datos que indique en un post anterior.

En efecto, lo conectas luefo de los capacitores.


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2007)

Antes de comprar consigue un zener de 15 V 3 W y colocalo entre las patas 3, 5 y GND. 
Posiblemente puedas engañar al integrado para que te de 18 VCC.

El regulador admite hasta 40 VCC a la entrada, no depende de los capacitores sino del transformador.


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 28, 2007)

Hola amigos, interesante lo que me dices fogonazo pero la patita 3 es GND y la patita 5 es ON/OF lo que tú me dices es unir las patitas 3 y 5 mediante un diodo zener?. Voy a comprar el zener y de todas maneras el regulador por si acaso. 

Otra preguntita digame que programa me recomiendan para dibujar planos de circuitos electrónicos y además que me genere el circuito impreso en la baquelita, uno que sea facil de usar y para principiantes.


----------



## JV (Sep 28, 2007)

Lo que dice Fogonazo es que unas las patas 3 y 5 e intercales entre estas y masa un zener. Creo que hay que hacerlo solo con la 3 puede funcionar.

Un programa simple es el ExpressPCB:

http://www.expresspcb.com/

Saludos.


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 28, 2007)

Hola amigos gracias por la ayuda. He terminado de dibujar el plano del circuito se los envio para que me digan si hay un error en el dibujo. 

Bueno aun no sé como poner los valores en el programa que me recomendó JV, pero ya los aprenderé poco a poco. Mi transformador es de 19V a 3amp, el puente de diodos son con diodos 1N5404 a 3A, los dos capacitores son de 3300uF a 50V, el regulador LM2576T-ADJ, el diodo schothy 1N5822, la bobina de 100uH a 3A (que aun no lo consigo, pero que etoy  tratando de construir), y el condensador electrolito de 1000uF a 50v. 

si todo está correcto avisenme para empezar a dibujar el plano en la baquelita. Gracias


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 28, 2007)

me olvidaba aqui está el plano del circuito.


----------



## JV (Sep 28, 2007)

Dos cuestiones juniorlao:

1- tienes un error en el circuito, el cual esta bien para todos los reguladores menos el ajustable. Adjunto una imagen (sacada de la hoja de datos) con el circuito correcto, debes agregar un divisor resistivo para fijar la tension de salida que deseas.

2- como mejora, agregaria un capacitor ceramico de 100nF en paralelo con el de 1000uF.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2007)

oye juniorlao si quires pasame el circuito entero y te lo paso. yo tengo express PCB. pero hazlo con tiempo.


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 29, 2007)

hola JV aqui esta nuevamente el plano del circuito con la correccion que indicaste, espero haberlo hecho bien. Coloqué el condensador ceramico (C4) de 100nF en paralelo al de 1000uF (en el circuito dice de 2000uF, le puedo poner de 2200uF/50V?). tambien he agregado el potenciometro (R1) a 50K y la resistencia de 1.21 a 1/2W esta bien?  

En el circuito que tú adjuntaste hay unos componentes que estan encerrados por un cuadrado de lineas punteadas que dice optional ripple eso tambien debo agregar?   

si esta todo esta bien, amigo antonhy ahi tenes el plano del circuito.

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 29, 2007)

ok. pero una pregunta. ¿vas a dejar el pin del medio del potenciometro sin conecion.?


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 29, 2007)

amigo Anthony123 generalmente siempre he utilizado el pin del medio y uno de los extremos del potenciometro, no sé si sera la mejor manera de utilizarlos pero de todos modos esperemos las observaciones de JV. si es que dice que no hay errores entonces ya podemos empezar a trabajar. 

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 29, 2007)

de todas maneras el doseño esta facil. dime una cosa. cual de estos dos puentes vas a utilizar.





o este.?


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 29, 2007)

amigo anthony agradesco tu preocupación y ayuda, el puente de diodos lo hare con 4 diodos independientes (lo clásico), no utilizaré ninguno de los dos modelos que muestras, la verdad es que ignoraba que existían ahora ya los conosco gracias a ti. Los utilizaré en proyectos futuros donde utilice un puente de diodos.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 29, 2007)

no amigo para eso estamos. seria mejor que utilices uno ya integrado. podes comprarlo del amperaje a utilizar.
es mejor y mas practico. te ahorras soldaduras y orificios en la placa.
pidelos en la tienda como puente rectificador de "tantos amperes"


----------



## JV (Sep 29, 2007)

Hola juniorlao, el circuito esta bien. En efecto, el potenciometro usas la pata del medio con un extremo. Si piensas hacer una fuente variable esta bien el potenciometro, pero si piensas hacer una fuente fija de 19V te recomiendo calcular la resistencia, elegir un valor comercial menor y colocarle un preset en serie para ajustarla.

Un comentario por si se te ocurre construir una fuente de mayor corriente. A partir de los 3A no solo esta la ventaja de tener menos pad como dice anthony123, sino tambien una diferencia economica.

Saludos.


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 29, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias a todos: Fogonazo, JV y Antonhy Estoy ancioso por terminar la fuente y encender mi laptop. Gracias muchas gracias.

Les comentaré luego como me fue. 

Amigo anthony espero el circuito, porfa hazlo con los 4 diodos independientes ya que la tienda donde compro esta lejos de mi casa y además estoy sin dinero. 

Un saludo fraterno


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 29, 2007)

te lo paso en formato PCB como a las 5 pm o menos.
Saludos.


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 29, 2007)

excelente, dejo mi correo por siacaso: juniorlt_132@hotmail.com


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 29, 2007)

Lo prometido es deuda. aqui esta. no borres los condensadors que estan fuera del cicuito (los ulice para quitarles las etiquetas y facilitarte la cosa).


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 29, 2007)

AMIGO ANTHONY descrague el archivo, lo descomprimí con el rar pero no abre me sale un mensaje de no valido yo tengo el ExpressPCB pero nada a que se deberá?

Gracias, ayuda.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 29, 2007)

Lo que pasa es lo siguiente:
yo tengo PCB wizard.(anoche estaba medio dormido y puse express PCB)
solucion:
dame un rato para pasartelo a paint o descargar PCB Wzard y lo tienes para uso persona.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 29, 2007)

aqui tenés amigo. saludos. cuando la termines de armar cuentanos como te fue.


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 29, 2007)

amigo anthony gracias por la yuda, mira no sé si estaré equivocado pero yo utilizaré 4 condensadores si te fijas bien en el último plano que he puesto con las correciones que hizo el amigo JV hay 2 condensadores a la salida del puente de diodos estos condensadores son C1 y C2 de 3300uF/50V, luego de ello viene el regulador, el diodo Schottky y la bobina. luego de ello recien viene el condensador de 1000uF seguido del condensador ceramico de 100nF, luego de ello un potenciometro y una resistencia en serie.  

Tú que dices anthony?


----------



## juniorlao (Sep 29, 2007)

Gracias a la ayuda del amigo antonhy, que se ofreció a dibujarlo con mucho entusiasmo, gracias a él tengo el circuito de la fuente, lo adjunto para que ayude a todos aquellos que deseen realizar una fuente como esta.

Les comentaré como me fue. ahora mismo lo haré. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 30, 2007)

Como siempre cuelgo una pregunta al tema. Las inductancias tienen que ser solenoidales o pueden ser toroidales? 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2007)

Respuesta al colgado: SI
Tambien puede ser nucleo aire o barra de ferrite.
Incluso si da el valor una zanahoria bobinada, ! ! O esto es un solenoide ¡ ¡.
Las toroidales quedan muy pequeñas si andas escaso de espacio son ideales


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 30, 2007)

Si, creo que seria un solenoide, pero la permisividad de la zanahoria no la encuentro por ningun lado, probare con un pepino sino.
El núcleo es siempre de ferrite? Porque tengo unas sobre una placa con un alambre bien grueso algunas toroidales con nucleo amarillo y otras solenoidales con nucleo negro. Me gustaría calcularles la inductancia apra ver si son aprovechables.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2007)

Te quiero ver encontrar los datos REALES de los ferrites, o toroides que se consiguen, es mas dificil que los datos de la zanahoria.

Si no me equivoco los colores del toroide vacio dan la frecuencia max de operacion.

Si el Tiopepe anda por aqui seguro recuerda esto.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 30, 2007)

Si anduve investigando y vi algunso valores orientativos (algo es algo) como para poder tener una idea. De verduras nada lamentablemente.
Sino como se puede medir la inductancia de estos componentes (sin osciloscopio ni cosas asi)?


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 30, 2007)

Me contesto solo con este link que encotnre revolviendo un poco en un post viejo de este mismo foro.
http://www.sapiensman.com/electrotecnia/problemas11-A.htm
Para medir inductancias con puentes, quizas se pueda directamente medir la inductancia y eliminar la necesidad de datos de los nuecleos y otros.
saludos


----------



## JV (Sep 30, 2007)

Para anthony123 y juniorlao, no se bien que espesor de pista usaron, pero me parecen muy finas para 3A. La relacion a "ojo" para temperatura ambiente normal es de 1mm de ancho por amper, o sea que la pista tiene que tener por lo menos 3mm de ancho, en las que circule esa corriente, las otras pueden ser finas.

Para Fogonazo y electroaficionado, en efecto, el color de los toroides es un indicador de la frecuencia maxima de trabajo.

Para electroaficionado, los nucleos de ferrite permiten un tamaño mucho menor de la bobina y a su vez, un nucleo toroidal permite un tamaño menor que un solenoidal.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

JV : Gracias por hacer sentir bien a mi memoria !

Y lo de las pistas Correctisimo !.
Siendo que hay que sacar cobre para formar las pistas yo dejaria la mayor cantidad posible de esto, ademas es una actitud ecologica. (Sacar la menor cantidad posible)


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2007)

ok.pero creo que el tips llego tarde. ya me imagino que el amigo juniorlao ya tendra lista la placa o hasta el circuito entero  por lo visto estaba ancioso.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 1, 2007)

Gracias JV por tu aporte, sabes de dodne puedo sacar la equivalencia de dichos colores? Porque estuve buscando para núcleos color verde manzana con el cuarto lado azul y no lo he podido encontrar. Segun vi no es un criterio muy homologado. Por otro lado que pasa si a un nucleo para determinada frecuencia lo hago funcionar a otra? Se daña, rinde menos, calienta mas?
Muchas gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

El limite de frecuencia es superior, frecuencia maxima pero estamos hablando de RF, para la fuente cualquiera te va a andar.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 1, 2007)

Muchas gracias fogonazo, siempre tan antento.
Vives en el server que puedes contestar tan rapido? =oP


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Desde mi planeta te puedo contestar ANTES que formules tu pregunta, por cuestiones de la relatividad general.

Si encuentras el calculo de inductancia toroide te lo agradecere ayer que para ti es pasado mañana.

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 1, 2007)

La fórmula general para cualquier devanado toroidal de sección rectangular o cuadrada 

L [uH] = 0,0002 mr n^2 h Ln (dext/dint)

h es la altura del toroide expresada en mm. 
mr en la permeabilidad relativa del material del que sea el nucleo, el problema es obtenerla (dicen que anda entre 10 y 1000). Por ello creo que siempre es más facil o no hacerlo de feromagnetico o medirlo despues con un puente y ajustar segun eso.

Saludos.

EDIT= La inductancia obtenida en es micro henrios


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Exelente lo tuyo, muchas gracias.

Lo de la permeabilidad es lo que te comentaba de conseguir datos reales de los ferrites comerciales = Imposible

Creo que seguire investigando la permeabilidad de la zanahoria.


Edit:
Fijate esto:
http://200.117.251.27/elemon/catalogos/Ferrites/Toroides de Ferrite.pdf


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 1, 2007)

Si se complica mucho, creo que lo más cerca de llegar a la permeabilidad sería hacer un toroide con el núcleo, medir su inductancia y proceder de modo inverso calculando la permeabilidad relativa de ese núcleo, de ahi en mas extenderlo a todos los del mismo material. No se me ocurre nada mejor. Algunas páginas tienen algunos datos orientativos sacados dios sabe de donde donde para bobinas segun el color (que como deciamos es en realidad para la frecuencia maxima) dicen mas o menos por donde anda su permeabilidad. No se que tan correctos estaran.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

La idea es buena.
Por lo que vi los valores no van de 10 a 1000, van de 10 a 10.000

Lindo nivel de incertidumbre


----------



## JV (Oct 1, 2007)

A ver si les sirve para sacar información de los toroides:

http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/...s/RingDoubleApertureCores/Page,locale=en.html


Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 1, 2007)

Hola JV
El problema con esos catalogos es que estan indicadas propiedades de materiales bajo las codificaciones propias de cada fabricante, y es justamente lo que no tenemos, el material, y para eosos materiales la permeabilidad varía mucho. Es justamente el problema que estabamos conversando.
Gracias por tu aporte.
Saludos.


----------



## juniorlao (Oct 2, 2007)

Hola estimados amigos perdonen la demora en contarles como me fue. Fue un fracaso! he construido la fuente  tal como me indicaron pero la laptop se sigue apagando. He notado que el regulador se calienta a pesar de que le puse un disipador de calor. Ahora mi latop solo enciende unos segundos y al rato se apaga.  

Ni idea que cosa puede ser. Pero de todas maneras gracias por la ayuda que me brindaron. 

Nota: Las pistas son de 3 mm, la bobina de 100mH.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2007)

Intercala el multimetro en la alimentacion de Laptop y mide el consumo de la misma (Esto si tienes ganas)
Se ha hablado tanto en este hilo que me encuentro un poco perdido, hiciste la fuente switch ?, si puedes manda el esquema


----------



## juniorlao (Oct 2, 2007)

Gracias por responder Fogonazo, si estoy un poco desmoralizado. aqui te mando el plano está en Live Wire, pero tambien te lo mando como foto. 

ahh y explicame detalladamente como medir la corriente que cosume mi laptop. Gracias


----------



## juniorlao (Oct 2, 2007)

Fogonazo el regulador es el LM2576-ADJ. el diodo 1 es el diodo Scotthy


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2007)

No me fije si las patas estan bien pero el circuito parece estar OK.
Toma la medida de intensidad que te comente.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

Esa laptop sera un dragon en consumo.yo tenia una y el regulador entragaba apenas 1,35 A y una vez a la cuaresma de calentaba.


----------



## juniorlao (Oct 4, 2007)

hola antonhy como estás?, si pues el regulador se recalienta mucho. Ahora estoy haciendo la fuente de jona con los LM317T en paralelo le voy a poner 3 para no estar al límite. ya está casi todo listo solo me falta comprar los LM31t, espero que resulte. de lo contrario ya me resignaré a juntar dinero para comprar su enchufe original que esta como 60 dólares. 

Me despido, un saludo para todo los amigos del foro. Muchos ánimos y sigamos avanzando.
Informaré como me fue con los LM317


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 4, 2007)

Hola a todos, una observación, no se muy bien como responde esta fuente, pero por lo que anduve investigando la disipasión de calor de una fuente switching suele ser mucho menor que de una con reguladores lineales. En este caso si el LM2576 se calienta, los LM317, no se calentarían aun peor?
Saludos a todos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

yo tengo una con 4 LM317T y hasta con una carga de 4,67 A los reguladores medio calientan.
Juniorlao: perceverancia es la palabra.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Tube que ir a leer desde el comienzo del hilo para ver por que se uso switching, son 27 VCC a reducir a 19 eran muchos W de disipacion.

Exijo saber el consumo de la laptop, ¿ Sera acaso un vampiro de amperios ?


----------



## JV (Oct 4, 2007)

Los cargadores que he visto son de menos de 3A. No se me ocurre porque puede calentar tanto, a menos que no le haya colocado ningun disipador.

Fogonazo, nos fuimos un poco de tema, eh? 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Lo mejor de forear es irse de tema !


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 4, 2007)

Si señor! para eso es el foro. yo sigo arrollando alambre en la zanahoria.
Por cierto mi laptop tiene un travo de 19V a 2.64A. Despeus de andar todo el dia se pone "tibio". Habria que ver que la maquina no se este chupando la corriente por algun problema.
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 5, 2007)

Segurito que ese el problema y el pobre juniorlao ya esta desmoralizado.pero como dije la perceverancia es lo primero.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

Yo sigo pensando en la tension rectificada (SEÑORITAS)

Y juniorlao ¿ Donde esta ?


----------



## juniorlao (Oct 5, 2007)

hola amigos perdonen la demora por responder, recien llego de la universidad.

Para fogonazo. mi portatil consume 19V DC y 2.4 amperios.

Probé la portatil con un enchufe de otro amigo, que tambien era de 19V DC pero a 4 amperios y funcionó sin problemas.

Si le puse un disipador aunque un tanto pequeño. pero le probé con otro más grande pero igual se apagaba.

Quizas mis transformador este mal o no entregue el amperaje deseado. Como lo puedo medir?
 Gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pusiste pasta y mica entre el integrado y el disipador? Para corroborar el amperaje debes poner el multimetro en serie con el circuito y su carga. en la escala adecuada.
Seria raroq ue ese circuito no te alcance.
Saludos y Suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

Mide la tension con carga (Laptop) a la salida del transformador (VCA) y sobre el primer capacitor de filtro (VCC). Si la caida de tension sin carga-Con carga es mucha tu transformador no sirve.
Para que funcione el regulador necesitas unos 21VCC a la entrada, si no los tienes, todo mal


----------



## juniorlao (Oct 6, 2007)

amigo fogonazo el voltaje de salida de mi transformador es 19V AC y del capacitor es 25V DC. el problema creo está en que no le puse pasta entre el disipador y el regulador, voy a comprar a ver que pasa, además le pondré un disipador más robusto que el que le puse, además les comento que estoy armando la fuente de Jona, con LM317. estoy casi por acabarlo. Luego les comentaré como me fue. Esto lo hago para descartar posibles fallas, en el regulador o en algun otro componente, quiza no fabriqué bien la bobina, en fin son tantas cosas que tambien voy a descartar.

Un saludo para todos

--------------------------------------
¡Sí, debo ser perseverante!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

Para electroaficionado: 

Mira lo que me encontre
http://www.imanes-ferrites.com/pagina_nueva_3.htm

Es fabrica y nacional


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 7, 2007)

Cuanta variedad no?
Tanto les costaba escribir la permeabilidad a un lado? 
Buen hallazgo Fogonazo.
Saludos


----------



## lixo2108 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hola a todo mundo este es mi primer mensaje en el foro por lo cual espero no regarla.

Bueno este mensaje es porque tengo una laptop de la cual se extravio su transformador.

Soy principiante en electronica y me gustaria poder hacer el trasformador yo mismo.

La laptop tiene una entrada de 19V Corriente Directa a 3.16A. Y el voltaje normal de casa es de 120V corriente alterna.

Quisiera ver si alguien me puede orientar de como hacerlo.


NOTA: Dejo una imagenes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2007)

Busca en el foro un post bastante extenso de una fuente igual a la que necesitas


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2007)

Hola.

Para construir la fuente de alimentación de tu LAPTOP, necesitas un transformador de 24V a 4A, un regulador de voltaje como el LM338A.

Te mando un circuito, que tal vez te ayude.

Chao.

elaficionado.

__________________

el código de fuente es F1454A , búscalo en Google


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 28, 2007)

El transformador podria ser mas chico para ahorrar plata, espacio y aluminio en el disipador.
Si revisas otro post que tenia el mismo tema que este habia palanos para fuentes switch, que disipan muchisimo menos calor que estas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2007)

Con un transformador de 18VCA 4A funcionara bien.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Mar 31, 2010)

bueno yo ando en las mismas,quiero construir mi cargador de laptop y me parecio interesante este post.me parece que esta historia un poco dramatica no tuvo un final feliz.me lei todos los comentarios.
un dato interesante es que el transformador le entrega 19volts ac que al ser rectificados estos aumentan a 25 o 26v. deberias de comprarte un transformador de 24 voltios o superior.aunque no manejo muy bien los valores comerciales no se si el dato esta bien de no ser asi corrijanme. aunque me parese que el amigo januario ya tiro la toalla.

feliz dia a todos.


----------



## jherncal (Nov 27, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Para construir la fuente de alimentación de tu LAPTOP, necesitas un transformador de 24V a 4A, un regulador de voltaje como el LM338A.
> 
> ...




Gracias por el plano


----------

